# Palina Rojinski Mix (77x HQ/LQ/MQ+10x Scans)



## addi1305 (13 Aug. 2015)




----------



## pectoris (13 Aug. 2015)

für mich die hübscheste im deutschen fernsehen! :thx:


----------



## 261690 (13 Aug. 2015)

danke für unkonventionelle palina


----------



## Armenius (13 Aug. 2015)

:thx:für Palina:thumbup:


----------



## goraji (14 Aug. 2015)

pectoris schrieb:


> für mich die hübscheste im deutschen fernsehen! :thx:



Unter anderem ja, aber ihre Tussi-Art und was sie so von sich gibt ist mehr als nervig...


----------



## Garret (15 Aug. 2015)

danke für die pralle palina


----------



## paeule47 (17 Aug. 2015)

Vielen Dank für die tollen Bilder!!!


----------



## al7al (23 Aug. 2015)

recht herzlichen dank


----------



## Hello_World19 (23 Aug. 2015)

Super Bildermix!


----------



## hiro123 (26 Aug. 2015)

ich liebe diese Haare


----------



## daide (19 Nov. 2015)

die beste sammlung :thx:


----------



## Trimrock70 (19 Nov. 2015)

schöne bilder


----------



## Polli69 (26 Nov. 2015)

Danke für diesen tollen Mix!


----------



## Herres (29 Dez. 2015)

Sehr schöne Auswahl. Danke für diese Zusammenstellung.

:thx:


----------



## AJ Lee (30 Dez. 2015)

Prallina <3


----------



## klimaheld (30 Dez. 2015)

pectoris schrieb:


> für mich die hübscheste im deutschen fernsehen! :thx:



Definitiv!


----------



## nasefgh (19 Okt. 2018)

Nice, Dankeschön!


----------



## Gyt (30 März 2019)

danke dir dafür!


----------



## Blankstaar (15 Apr. 2019)

Danke :thx: Palina *_*


----------



## Selo5252 (29 Okt. 2019)

Meine traumfrau


----------



## link12345 (1 Nov. 2019)

Sie ist hammer, danke für den Mix!


----------

